# Fanes: 3 dämpfer positionen, welches ist die 170mm??



## Cawi (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage:
Ich hab übers wochenende ein Fanes zum testen und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, welche der drei möglichen Dämpferpositionen jene mit 170mm ist.
Die am weitesten vom Hinterreifen entfernte, die obere oder die untere??
Foto anbei. Derzeit wäre die untere eingestellt.
links davon, darüber, oder hab ich die 170 schon??

Danke,
Ciao


----------



## othu (1. Oktober 2011)

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/media/products/0049006001305535271.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (1. Oktober 2011)

das ist die 160mm Position. Für 170mm müsstest du den flip-chip um eine Position gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen.


----------



## Cawi (1. Oktober 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Lhafty (4. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja genial - hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Das Ding wird ja immer besser


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Das ist ja genial - hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Das Ding wird ja immer besser



......und zu den 160/170 mm Positionen gibt es noch die Uphillposition  mit einer Absenkbaren Gabel, fast 79 Grad (bei XL) wenn es mal wieder sehr lang bergauf geht.....falls das einer Überlesen hat


----------



## Spirit_Moon (4. Oktober 2011)

hallo ollo, 

wie kommst du auf 79 Grad ? Ich sehe "nur" 76 Grad + 0,85 Grad bei der Uphillposition. 

Edit: sorry, da kommt man hin wenn man eine um 40 mm versenkbare Gabel verbaut hat.


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> hallo ollo,
> 
> wie kommst du auf 79 Grad ? Ich sehe "nur" 76 Grad + 0,85 Grad bei der Uphillposition.
> 
> Edit: sorry, da kommt man hin wenn man eine um 40 mm versenkbare Gabel verbaut hat.




jup.......wobei auf der Geo Zeichnung sind zwei Sitzwinkel angegeben, etwas verwirrend  .....egal was da für eine Zahl steht, ich sitze Perfekt


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. Oktober 2011)

Es sind ja auch zwei: ein virtueller Sitzwinkel(durchs Tretlager) und der Reele(Sattelrohrneigung durch die Biegung am Tretlager).


----------



## M8184 (4. Oktober 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ......und zu den 160/170 mm Positionen gibt es noch die Uphillposition  mit einer Absenkbaren Gabel, fast 79 Grad (bei XL) wenn es mal wieder sehr lang bergauf geht.....falls das einer Überlesen hat


 
Wieviel Federweg hat dann die Uphill Position?
Kann man die Uphill Position dauerhaft fahren? D.h. auf Enduro Touren auch im DH? Oder sollte/muss man die dann oben am Berg umstellen?

Danke


----------



## Cawi (4. Oktober 2011)

Hat auch 160 bei 1(grad) steileren winkeln. Ist dauerhaft fahrbar, brauchst Du aber nicht. Ich werde bei gelegenheit mal einen Fahrbericht Von meinem verlängerten fanes-wochenende schreiben, wenn interesse besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (4. Oktober 2011)

Cawi schrieb:


> Hat auch 160 bei 1(grad) steileren winkeln. Ist dauerhaft fahrbar, brauchst Du aber nicht. Ich werde bei gelegenheit mal einen Fahrbericht Von meinem verlängerten fanes-wochenende schreiben, wenn interesse besteht.


 

An dem Bericht besteht auf jeden Fall interesse


----------



## Cawi (8. Oktober 2011)

So, hier ist der Bericht.
Ist auf jedenfall etwas lÃ¤nger geworden als geplant...
Ich hoffe, ich hab keinen Bock gschossen und irgend einen Patzer hinein gemacht.





Erfahrungsbericht Alutech Fanes
Ich hatte dank Reinhard von Alutech Italia (vielen Dank an dieser Stelle!  ) die MÃ¶glichkeit ein Vorserienmodell des aktuellen Alutech Fanes in M von Samstag bis Montag zu testen.
Es folgen kurze Steckbriefe von mir, dem Bike und den gefahrenen Strecken.
Gewicht: 73kg mit allem Drum und Dran
GrÃ¶Ãe: 185cm (ohne alles  ) mit knappen 90cm SchrittlÃ¤nge.
Fahrstil: aggressives Enduro + lightfreeride, Fokus liegt in erster Linie auf technischen Passagen/Vertriding, danach kommt der Flow- und SpaÃfaktor, am wenigsten sind groÃe SprÃ¼nge und hohe Drops unter meinen Reifen.


Das Bike war bei ca 14.45kg (ohne Pedale, gewogen von Reinhard) wie folgt aufgebaut (getauschtes in Klammern)
Rahmen: Alutech Fanes Enduro, 170mm, M
Gabel: Rock Shoy Lyric RC2L 2-Step Air
DÃ¤mpfer Rock Shox Monarch
LaufrÃ¤der: ZTR Flow auf Alutech Naben
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2.25â (VR: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Tubeless SnakeSkin)
Bremsen: Avid Elicir CR
SattelstÃ¼tze: RockShox Reverb
Pedale: Alutech
Kurbel: Sram X.9 39-26
Kassette: Sram, 11-36
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9
Schalthebel: Sram X.9
Die gefahrenen Strecken:
Der Weg 6B von St. Martin im Kofel (Sonnenberg) nach Goldrain (Staubig, GerÃ¶ll, Flow)
Vellau 17A mit Variationen (Spitzkehren, Steinfelder, Flow mit bisschen technischem)
Katzenleiter 55 von Falzeben nach Noaf (Steil, technisch, Wurzelfelder)
Zum Bike allgemein:
Die Verarbeitung ist top und scheint sehr gut durchdacht. Die SchweiÃnÃ¤hte sind ordentlich gemacht und auch die Lackierung scheint ziemlich langlebig zu sein. Die LÃ¤nge der Kettenstreben ist verstellbar sowie die Rahmengeometrie: 170mm, 160mm und 160mm mit âuphill-positionâ â Lenk und Sitzwinkel um je 1Â° steiler. Mir scheint jedoch, dass der Rahmen ziemlich klein ausfÃ¤llt: ich fahre normalerweise immer RahmenhÃ¶he M, da ich wendige Bikes bevorzuge, das Alutech war mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu klein. (Liteville 301, 901, Cube Fritzz passen in M gut. Beim Alutech hatte ich wegen der zu kleinen GrÃ¶Ãe ein leichtes GefÃ¼hl eher Ã¼ber dem Bike als âin dem Bikeâ zu sitzen.

Jetzt aber:
Uphill â Asphalt:
Ich fahre normalerweise mit 3.5 Bar in den Reifen wenn ich einen langen asphalt-Aufstieg habe. Beim Alutech habe ich dies (bewusst) weg gelassen. Die 7-10km steil aufwÃ¤rts lieÃen sich wirklich Ã¤uÃerst leicht zurÃ¼ck legen, gefÃ¼hlt ging das Bike auch leichter als ein 12.7kg 301 den Berg hinauf. Das Fahrwerk bleibt dabei Ã¤uÃerst ruhig, in der 170mm Einstellung mit dem Compressionhebel auf der niedersten Stufe blieb es auch im Wiegetritt sehr ruhig. Ich bin aber doch immer mit der hÃ¶chsten Compression aufwÃ¤rts gekurbelt â schlicht und einfach, da ich den DÃ¤mpfer auf ca 33% Sag eingestellt habe und ich so beim aufwÃ¤rtsfahren ziemlich weit Ã¼ber dem Hinterrad gehangen bin.
Sehr Ã¼berraschend war fÃ¼r mich, dass ich trotz des kleineren Rahmens und hÃ¶heren Gewichts des Alutechs alle Anstiege mit einer 26x32 Ãbersetzung geschafft habe â normalerweise fahre ich sie mit dem Fritzz auf 22x34(!!) hinauf. Ich habe weder das Lockout noch die Absenkfunktion der Federgabel benÃ¼tzt oder benÃ¶tigt, das Vorderrad ist immer gut am Boden geblieben, was wohl dem sehr kurzen Steuerrohr zu verdanken ist.
Uphill â GelÃ¤nde
Hier ging das Rad nicht mehr ganz so leicht aufwÃ¤rts wie ich es nach dem Asphalt erhofft habe: mit der hohen Compression-voreinstellung fehlt es etwas an Traktion wenn der Anstieg anspruchsvoller wird, wÃ¤hle ich eine niederere habe ich wieder das alte Problem mit dem (durch den Sag) recht hecklastigen Sitzen. Im Stehen passt dann alles wieder. Mit einem genaueren DÃ¤mpfer set-up kÃ¶nnte man dieses Problem vielleicht beheben, ansonsten gab es auch hier keine Probleme: der Hinterbau ist sehr sensibel und bietet gute Traktion ohne dabei ins Wippen zu rutschen. Von der Federgabel kann man das leider nicht sagen: die Lyrik war absolut kein Vergleich zu meiner 55er Marzocchi RC3 Ti.
Jetzt aber zu dem, wozu das Bike wirklich gedacht ist:

Downhill
Auf dem ersten Weg hatte ich anfangs ziemliche Probleme: der Ardent an der Front sagte mir auf dem staubigen und gerÃ¶llreichen Boden Ã¼berhaupt nicht zu und bot erbÃ¤rmlichen Halt. Hinten jedoch war er fÃ¼r diese Strecke optimal: durch den zentralen Schwerpunkt, das recht tiefe Tretlager und den kurzen Radstand lieÃ sich das Bike herrlich durch die Kurven pushen und driften â SpaÃ pur!!
Die Federgabel hat wieder enttÃ¤uscht, unsensibel bei kleineren SchlÃ¤gen (fÃ¼hrte teilweise zum Ausbrechen des Vorderrads bei hoher SchrÃ¤glage) und leichtes Durchsacken bei grÃ¶Ãeren SchlÃ¤gen â nicht so schlimm wie bei anderen Luftgabeln aber es fehlte die andauernde âPrÃ¤senzâ der Titanfeder: obwohl alles perfekt weggefedert wird âspÃ¼rtâ man immer, dass die Gabel noch da ist und nicht wegsackt. Mir gibt das eine Menge mehr Sicherheit, vom Komfort, SpaÃfaktor und der hÃ¶heren Geschwindigkeit mal abgesehen.

Weg 2: Vellau, 17A
Das Hinterradversetzen in Spitzkehren funktionierte ziemlich gut, auch wenn man spÃ¼rt, dass sich das Bike dabei nicht so wohl fÃ¼hlt wie beim Hang-runterprÃ¼geln. Ich hatte nach dem ersten Trail den Vorderreifen durch einen Fat Albert Tubeless mit Snakeskin getauscht, so fÃ¼hlte sich das Bike schon sicherer an. Was jetzt aber mehr hervor kam: Das Steuersatzspiel war fÃ¼r mein Empfinden zu groÃ eingestellt und wegen der recht unsensiblen Gabel und dem steifen Steuerrohr wirkte die Front manchmal etwas nervÃ¶s. Der Hinterbau machte sich auf den Steinfeldern nicht schlecht, jedoch war bei meinem doch recht geringen Gewicht der Rebound zu langsam. Ebenfalls denke ich, dass man noch einiges an Performance mit einem anderen DÃ¤mpfer (getunt oder Stahlfeder, ich tendiere zu letzterem) herausholen kÃ¶nnte. Der Hinterbau ist zwar wirklich mehr als nur Ã¼berdurchschnittlich, allerdings hatte ich manchmal das GefÃ¼hl (vor Allem bei SchlaglÃ¶chern und schnellen kleinen und groÃen SchlÃ¤gen) dass der DÃ¤mpfer Ã¼berfordert war: er kam nur recht zÃ¶gernd aus dem Sag, was dann mit einem harten Einfedern am Ende des Lochs quittiert wurde und hatte im mittleren Federwegsbereich weder die PrÃ¤senz noch die Geschwindigkeit die ich mir wÃ¼nschen wÃ¼rde: er gab den Federweg etwas zu langsam frei und war durch den langsamen Rebound auch nicht schnell genug fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten Schlag bereit.
Auf den kleinen SprÃ¼ngen und Drops die ich auf dem Weg fand hat sich das Bike sehr gut gemacht:
Es ist sehr sicher in der Luft und die Landung wird sehr souverÃ¤n aufgenommen. Gleichzeitig bleibt das Fahrwerk aber noch bereit weitere SchlÃ¤ge aufzunehmen.

Nun noch zum letzten Weg, Katzenleiter 55
Generell gibt es nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel wÃ¤re mE angenehmer zu fahren.
Ansonsten merkt man doch etwas, dass das Fanes sich im wirklich technischen nicht ganz so wohl fÃ¼hlt wie ein 301. Schlecht hat es aber auch diese Abfahrt ohne Zweifel nicht gemeistert.

Fazit:
Mir hat das Bike wirklich sehr gut gefallen. Bis auf eine andere Federung vorne wie hinten (die dann auch penibler abgestimmt werden musste als ich es habe) und evtl einen flacheren Lenkwinkel fÃ¤hrt es sich wirklich traumhaft und macht viel SpaÃ. FÃ¼rs technische ist es nicht in gleichem MaÃe geeignet wie fÃ¼rs Freeriden und Flow-trails macht aber auch keine schlechte Figur. AufwÃ¤rts geht das Bike trotz dem Gewicht mehr als nur Ã¼berraschend leicht. Ich hoffe, dass ich es nochmal in L mit Carbon-streben fahren kann und kÃ¶nnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es der Nachfolger meines Fritzz wird.


----------



## Piefke (8. Oktober 2011)

@Cawi:
- bei 1,85 m ist M echt zu klein, ich bin 1,78 m und das passt M
- Danke für den Vergleich 55 - Lyrik, das verstärkt meine Tendenz zur 55 RC3 evo
- ein Stahlfederdämpfer kommt in der Fanes echt gut, ich bin mit meinem TST R sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ollo (8. Oktober 2011)

@cawi

das bestätigt ja das was auch die Freeride zu dem Dämpfer schrieb "für Fahrer unter 80Kg ist das M/M Tune irgendwie nicht das richtige...., die Zugstufe ist zu Langsam...." 
Der Vivid den ich fahre, ist auch voll aufgedreht (Anfangs Zugstufe) und ein Rad in L solltest Du Dir wirklich antun


----------



## Cawi (10. Oktober 2011)

Habe gerade noch eine genaue Gewichtangabe von Reinhard bekommen: Ohne Pedale wiegt das Bike effektiv gewogene 14.45kg. Oben wurde dies nun auch ausgebessert.


----------



## Lhafty (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Bericht, war für mich sehr aufschlussreich, wenn auch in eine andere Richtung als gedacht.




Piefke schrieb:


> - Danke für den Vergleich 55 - Lyrik, das verstärkt meine Tendenz zur 55 RC3 evo



Nicht vorschnell urteilen und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich kenne zwar die 55 nicht, aber zwischen der 2 Step und der Lyrik Coil, die ich gestern das erste Mal im Bikepark fahren konnte, liegen Welten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (10. Oktober 2011)

Cawi schrieb:


> So, hier ist der Bericht.
> Ist auf jedenfall etwas länger geworden als geplant...
> Ich hoffe, ich hab keinen Bock gschossen und irgend einen Patzer hinein gemacht..........


 

Danke für den Bericht!
Explizit getestet hast du die verschiedenen Dämpferpositionen jetzt nicht, aber ich lese heraus das es nur die 170mm Position braucht um alles fahren zu können. Sehe ich das richtig?

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage, du schreibst das du keine Gabel Absenkung benötigt hast, wieviel % Steigung bist du denn damit gefahren? Ich bin nämlich noch am überlegen ob ich eine Absenkung benötige oder ob ich lieber eine Coil Gabel nehme um die bergab Performance zu verbessern. Ich habe halt bei meinen Touren einige Rampen dabei die über 20% sind und ich würde dort ungern mit dem neuen Bike absteigen wollen. (Beim Rose Beef Cake FR SL 8 mit 180er Talas war bei diesen Rampen ohne Absenkung schluss). Und die Absenkung ist ja auch oft ein Ausfallrisiko. Als Basis würde ich eine 180mm Gabel nehmen.


Gruß


----------



## Cawi (10. Oktober 2011)

Nimm auf jeden fall die coil, notfalls kannst Du bei längeren Aufstiegen einen Spannriemen verwenden. Ich hatte nur die 160mm an der front, dafür aber auch stellen jenseits der 20%.
Ja, mehr als die 170er einstellung brauchst du mmn auch nicht. Auch hier würde sich ein blick auf alternativen beim dämpfer rentieren.


----------



## Piefke (10. Oktober 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Nicht vorschnell urteilen und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich kenne zwar die 55 nicht, aber zwischen der 2 Step und der Lyrik Coil, die ich gestern das erste Mal im Bikepark fahren konnte, liegen Welten!


Ich weiß, dass zwischen einer Coil und einer 2step Welten liegen. Trotzdem ist die 55 für mich die bessere Gabel. Ich liebe das fluffige Ansprechen einer MZ, da kann keine RS mithalten.


----------



## Silly (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte auch erst über eine 2step nachgedacht, mich aber dagegen entschieden. 
Nach 2 Monaten bereue ich es nicht. 
25% sind mit 170mm noch zu fahren, danach kapituliert die Kondition, nicht die Bodenhaftung.


----------



## Zara Bernard (12. Oktober 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Nicht vorschnell urteilen und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich kenne zwar die 55 nicht, aber zwischen der 2 Step und der Lyrik Coil, die ich gestern das erste Mal im Bikepark fahren konnte, liegen Welten!



Auch meine getunte Lyrik Coil ist viel unsensibler als jede Marzocchi.

Wer ein softes Fahrwerk sucht, sollte, so wie es früher einmal üblich war, zu Marzocchi greifen.

Marzocchi lebt.

Ich werde mir auch wieder eine 55er oder 66er ans Rad schrauben. 

Endlich wieder Bomber fahren!


----------

